# Is Birth Photography Really Worth the Money?



## drenatyn (Aug 26, 2021)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## shorttsyp (Aug 26, 2021)

I didn't know that such services exist. However, I think this is a wonderful opportunity to capture such a touching moment in the life of an entire family. 
The child will be a little embarrassed to review this, but it will be eternal memory for parents. As a photographer, I will say that this is not the easiest job. Psychologically, the atmosphere is a bit oppressive. 
However, it is harder to find a suitable place for filming. But the service always helps me www.aperfectspace.com. They have a lot of good offers.


----------

